# Sticky  Electric Snowblowers [Test/Welcome/Bug Report Post]



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Grab yer extension cords. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

There's a mistake link that doesn't work, I'll get that deleted... lmk if this is gtg for you guys.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

Works for me


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

OK cool... maybe I'm starting to figure this out. 🍻


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

[New Post Started Y.R.]


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Good deal... why don't you start a new post(s) in here on that... copy and paste from the above if you like and I'll delete it from this (kinda test) post.

Regards, and thanks as always.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

OK thanks to @tabora I've got a lot of the electrics threads/posts moved into here, please help by suggesting others that need transplant as you run across them.

Much appreciated and regards,


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

So this seems to be flying pretty straight.

Special thanks to @WrenchIt who put the idea forward, and to @tabora for his continued assistance in hunting down more posts to transfer.

I'll work on that today... steady as she goes. 🍻


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a link? I don't see anything.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> There's a link? I don't see anything.


You posted in the thread... just now. 😅

Top of the list:


















Electric Snowblowers (and other related electrons)


The ones powered by electrons: corded or battery




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

OK thanks to @tabora again I think I have got just about all of the electric stuff in here.

Please holler anytime if you find stragglers.


----------

